# Detail Question



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

what states besides MA have police officers doing traffic details?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I wish we did but no such luck...


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> I wish we did but no such luck...


Ditto that! It'd be great to get o.t. without suckin' paper calls!


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I saw a San Diego guy doing one in a parking lot once. Even though they aren't required aren't they still an option there?



LA Copper said:


> I wish we did but no such luck...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

bluesamurai22 said:


> I saw a San Diego guy doing one in a parking lot once. Even though they aren't required aren't they still an option there?


I can't speak for San Diego, but I know that we don't have them. We are not allowed to wear our uniforms off-duty unless we have specific permission. The only real off-duty job where guys can wear their LAPD uniform is movie jobs, where they provide security for movies and TV shows being filmed around the streets.

We aren't allowed to have any off-duty jobs where alcohol is served. And much to the chagrin of you folks in Mass, all road jobs either have a flag guy or just a bunch of cones, no detail, although I wish we did.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> The only real off-duty job where guys can wear their LAPD uniform is movie jobs, where they provide security for movies and TV shows being filmed around the streets.


It seems that it evens out then. We have details.. you guys have movie jobs and extra security. I dont know about the money and such, but the movie job must be pretty reliable with Hollywood and everything.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe you would get details if you stopped beating the shit outta bad guys in front of the cameras?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Mongo said:


> Maybe you would get details if you stopped beating the shit outta bad guys in front of the cameras?


Maybe.. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> It seems that it evens out then. We have details.. you guys have movie jobs and extra security. I dont know about the money and such, but the movie job must be pretty reliable with Hollywood and everything.


Only a select few get to do the movie jobs and they all have to ride a motor. As far as I know, there aren't any "footbeat" type of personnel who do movie jobs. You guys have a TON more details back there than there are movie jobs available out here... Lucky you!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> The only real off-duty job where guys can wear their LAPD uniform is movie job


yes, i saw a few porn flicks with LAPD uniforms.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809 said:


> yes, i saw a few porn flicks with LAPD uniforms.


That was supposed to be a secret! Now that's some good off-duty work!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey, there's more to California than Hollywood!!! Not all Cali agencies have the movie details, LOL! I did have the benefit at my previous agency to get to work pro tennis & golf tournaments. Besides the nice addition to the paycheck, you'd get to chow at the catering tents... always good food!!! :cake:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

j809 said:


> yes, i saw a few porn flicks with LAPD uniforms.


Stripers at my birthday had on LAPD uniforms They were "crooked cops".
One did some pretty cool "tricks" with her ASP:mrgreen: 
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Back in the early 90's while vacationing in Hawaii, they had road jobs & bar details.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Saw sheriffs doing details on Route 89 between Burlington and Waterbury so I guess you can add VT.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That was a cop from MA, he was just lost


----------

